# ECA Stack fellas for some fat loss



## JCBourne (Jan 18, 2011)

I've done a cycle of EC stack before, lost some but didn't think it was that great. Going to give it another run. I felt really tired while doing the stack, so i'm thinking of doing a ECA stack this time, what do you guys think?

I'm going to do a high dose, since I have before.

3 ephedrine pills a day @ 1 pill every 4 hours. (total 75mg a day)
3 caffeine pills a day @ same as above (total 300-600mg, I forget if the pills I have are 100mg or 200mg)
3 coated aspirin @ same as above. (total dose depends on which I get)

I'm a bit worried about the aspirin, should I be? 

I plan to do this for 6 weeks, then take a break and then jump onto my AAS cycle.


----------



## pyes (Jan 19, 2011)

that is a bit high imo...as long as your not shakey...then go for it.....I would run it longer than 6 weeks....i would run it for like 3 months.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 19, 2011)

Medical studies show one aspirin a day keeps the doctor away but I don't know about three.  I'd stick with one.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 19, 2011)

i personally feel that the "original" articles regarding the ECA stack proportions are outdated......everyone reacts different to different mg's of each......i will tell you that the more and more i read and the older i get, that the 81mg baby aspirin will most likely become a daily supplement for me


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 19, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i personally feel that the "original" articles regarding the ECA stack proportions are outdated......everyone reacts different to different mg's of each......i will tell you that the more and more i read and the older i get, that the 81mg baby aspirin will most likely become a daily supplement for me


 
yeah, i started taking one of those little 81's per day almost a year ago.


----------



## JCBourne (Jan 19, 2011)

Going to start tomorrow with the aspirin used (81mg)

Should be interesting how this works out. I wish I could do the ECA stack while on cycle but I think that would be just too much stress on the body.


----------



## G3 (Jan 20, 2011)

ECA makes me want to kill everyone around me.


----------



## JCBourne (Jan 20, 2011)

Really? That is quite a weird side effect.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 20, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> I've done a cycle of EC stack before, lost some but didn't think it was that great. Going to give it another run. I felt really tired while doing the stack, so i'm thinking of doing a ECA stack this time, what do you guys think?
> 
> I'm going to do a high dose, since I have before.
> 
> ...


 
You really shouldn't lay this out like this, instead listen to what your body tells you.  Everyone reacts different to substances, what might work for you may not work for others.

When I was using ECA during a cutting period I was using 4 doses a day every 3 hours.  I WORKED MY WAY UP to 800mg caffeine, 200mg ephedrine and 4 asprin a day.  That along with 50mcgs of T3 gave AMAZING results.

Just undersatnd that your diet HAS to be point on when using this, if you don't eat enough, you're not going to drop BF, same thing if you eat too much.

All I can say is good luck.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 20, 2011)

G3 said:


> ECA makes me want to kill everyone around me.


 

If that's the case you've got issues that weren't caused by ECA.


----------



## G3 (Jan 20, 2011)

You never found yourself with a shorter fuze on ECA, CT? It definitely shortened mine.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 20, 2011)

G3 said:


> You never found yourself with a shorter fuze on ECA, CT? It definitely shortened mine.


 

Hell no, man it makes me feel GREAT.  LOVE IT.

Never had that issue, nor have I heard of anyone having that issue.  Who knows maybe it does do that to you???

The only thing I don't like about it is the "dampness" that comes with it when it's summertime or you eat carbs.  Other than that it's the BEST pre workout pack ever!!!


----------



## JCBourne (Jan 20, 2011)

CT said:


> You really shouldn't lay this out like this, instead listen to what your body tells you.  Everyone reacts different to substances, what might work for you may not work for others.
> 
> When I was using ECA during a cutting period I was using 4 doses a day every 3 hours.  I WORKED MY WAY UP to 800mg caffeine, 200mg ephedrine and 4 asprin a day.  That along with 50mcgs of T3 gave AMAZING results.
> 
> ...




I had a really great thread (website) on ECA stack, I remembered most but not all. I'm actually starting at 2 a day, go from there.

Should I continue to eat as normal, less/more? I did feel "more out of it" my last time running EC stack. Also, as far as sides if I start to feel like crap/tired again I will be lowering the dose.


----------



## G3 (Jan 20, 2011)

CT said:


> Other than that it's the BEST pre workout pack ever!!!


 

Totally agree.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jan 20, 2011)

i did the eca stack and was consistantly tired on it . seriously but doesn't surprise me cause on coffee or anything like that it has the opposite effect on me


----------



## Life (Jan 20, 2011)

Supa_Spence said:


> i did the eca stack and was consistantly tired on it . seriously but doesn't surprise me cause on coffee or anything like that it has the opposite effect on me



 Me too. I just do the ephedrine, caffeine doesn't do squat for me.


----------



## G3 (Jan 22, 2011)

Guys, I have to apologize. I forgot to mention that if you are taking ECA or a decent dose of aspirin for that matter, you should not be taking any fish oil. If you get into an accident or have a bleed, (when you are taking both at once) it could cause real problems. Got this stern warning from a health professional I trust.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 22, 2011)

G3 said:


> Guys, I have to apologize. I forgot to mention that if you are taking ECA or a decent dose of aspirin for that matter, you should not be taking any fish oil. If you get into an accident or have a bleed, (when you are taking both at once) it could cause real problems. Got this stern warning from a health professional I trust.



excellent point


----------



## JCBourne (Jan 22, 2011)

G3 said:


> Guys, I have to apologize. I forgot to mention that if you are taking ECA or a decent dose of aspirin for that matter, you should not be taking any fish oil. If you get into an accident or have a bleed, (when you are taking both at once) it could cause real problems. Got this stern warning from a health professional I trust.



Really? I never knew that. That is crazy and thank you very much for posting this. I myself don't use fish oil but i'am sure there are plenty of people who do.



I'm curious, would taking pain killers while doing the ECA stack be dangerous?


----------



## Blktaws6 (Jan 23, 2011)

What about eating lots of fish?


----------



## SFW (Jan 23, 2011)

albuterol > ECA

shit is bomb


----------



## DDinks88 (Jan 23, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Really? I never knew that. That is crazy and thank you very much for posting this. I myself don't use fish oil but i'am sure there are plenty of people who do.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, would taking pain killers while doing the ECA stack be dangerous?



pretty sure your not supposed to mix pain killers with stimulants. not very good for your heart.


----------

